# Topics > Books >  Book "AI 2041: Ten Visions for Our Future", Kai-Fu Lee, Chen Qiufan, 2021

## Airicist

Book "AI 2041: Ten Visions for Our Future" on Amazon

Book "AI 2041: Ten Visions for Our Future" on Book Depository

Authors:

Kai-Fu Lee

Chen Qiufan

----------


## Airicist

AI 2041: Ten visions for our future | Kai-Fu Lee CEO Sinovation Ventures

Streamed live Sep 14, 2021




> AI will be the defining development of the twenty-first century. Within two decades, aspects of daily human life will be unrecognizable. AI will generate unprecedented wealth, revolutionize medicine and education through human-machine symbiosis, and create brand-new forms of communication and entertainment. In liberating us from routine work, however, AI will also challenge the organizing principles of our economic and social order. Meanwhile, AI will bring new risks in the form of autonomous weapons and smart technology that inherits human bias. AI is at a tipping point, and people need to wake up—both to AI’s radiant pathways and its existential perils for life as we know it.
> 
> In this interactive keynote, Kai-Fu Lee, the former president of Google China, CEO of Sinovation Ventures and bestselling author of AI Superpowers, discusses his new book AI 2041: Ten Visions for our Future and helps us to imagine how our future might be shaped by AI.

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI 2041 — the dance between artificial intelligence and human society"
Mixing scientific forecasting and storytelling, Kai-Fu Lee and Chen Qiufan engagingly draw an alarming picture of a world shaped by AI

by Eleanor Olcott
September 4, 2021

----------

